# Canon Point and Shoot cameras - need advice



## uconnapharm (Oct 29, 2017)

I am looking for advice .
I already own a Canon G7 Mark II .
I now have a need for a second Canon point and shoot .
One will stay in the house , one will be in the truck .
Size not Important
Big Telephoto not important
My BUDGET says $500 is my upper limit .
What is the BEST Canon Point and Shoot , that is under $500 ?
It will probably just be used mainly for taking indoor pics at my house - holidays etc and outdoor pics ( landscape ) around my property .


----------



## RowdyRay (Oct 29, 2017)

Does it have to be Canon?


----------



## TCampbell (Oct 30, 2017)

uconnapharm said:


> I am looking for advice .
> I already own a Canon G7 Mark II .
> I now have a need for a second Canon point and shoot .
> One will stay in the house , one will be in the truck .
> ...



You might consider the G9X Mark II.   The G9X II has the same 20.1 MP sensor w/Digic 7 (just like your G7X II).  It uses the same battery & charger.

The main difference is the lens.  

G7X II has a 4.2x zoom with 8.8-36.8 mm (in 35mm equivalence it's 24-100mm) with a variable aperture from f/1.8 (at the wide end) to f/2.8 (at the tele end).

G9X II has a 3x zoom with 10.2-30.6mm (in 35mm equivalence it's 28-84mm) with a variable aperture from f/2 (at the wide end) to f/4.9 (at the tele end).

So the G9X II doesn't have as much zoom range and it's lens doesn't collect as much light.

Your current G7X II is the better of the two... but the G9X II is a lot cheaper (about $450 new vs. about $680 new for your current camera).


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 30, 2017)

There is really not much point in getting a point and shoot camera these days.  Just use your cell phone.  If you want get some add on lenses like the moment lenses for the phone.


----------



## Tomasko (Oct 31, 2017)

Light Guru said:


> There is really not much point in getting a point and shoot camera these days.  Just use your cell phone.  If you want get some add on lenses like the moment lenses for the phone.


Exactly, Nikon just closed a factory with their point&shoot. The market is pretty much dead. For that price you can get either very good camera phone (if you need portability) or even mirrorless/dslr (if you want higher quality).


----------



## davidharmier60 (Mar 18, 2018)

I dig what the OP is saying.
I keep a Nikon P60 PS in my truck. It runs on 2aa batteries and NimH work great!
I was sent a Sony 5n Mirrorless with an 18-55 3.5-5.6 lens. But it has no built in flash so isn't the ideal around the house camera. I bought a Canon T1i with 2 lenses but I usually carry it in my truck as well.
So I completely understand why another PS would be a good thing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## cao87 (Dec 6, 2019)

I just got the PowerShot SX 730 HS is it a good camera or is there anything I should know about it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Dec 6, 2019)

I have a PowerShot G series model. I am not sure right now of the exact model, but I think it might be a G3. It runs on the same battery that Canon used in the 20D-40D digital single-lens reflex models. it is a 3.8 megapixel and I paid $7 for it at Goodwill. It shoots Raw in CR2 format if I want, and it has a hot shoe and a pretty good zoom lens. I believe this was about a $699 camera when it was new, but as I said I paid $7 for it. It shoots video as well, but cameras of that era short small video that is not that good in quality. It is actually quite a good camera especially for $7.

I have bought a number of high quality point-and-shoot cameras from Nikon and Canon, all for less than $10 at second hand stores.


----------

